# What does this combination of indicator lights mean....



## EuroMini (Nov 17, 2008)

This morning I started my 04 all-road and about 5 minutes into driving the following three lights illuminated at the same time:
- Self-leveling suspension light
- Electronic stabilization program light
- Anti-Lock Braking System defective light
When they came on the car never made the chiming sound and the diagnostic computer ran through the system and said OK
I'm wondering if all three together mean something specific or if this may have been caused due to weather changes, yesterday was really cold and today is almost 60.
I tried turning the car off and on again, when turned back on the lights were off and again after 5 minutes they turned back on all together at the same time...
Has anyone had this happen before or have any ideas as to why this may be happening..?
Thanks in advance...


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

more then likely a brake light switch


----------



## EuroMini (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (2002a642)*

If this is the case would it really effect the ride hight system.
I didn't notice any difference in the cars braking/Driving/Ride-height/handling.
I set up an appointment for friday to have it checked, I'm figuring if this is the case the car is alright to drive "Carefully till the appointment"?
I also noticed that the car still adjusts the height fine as well.
Thanks for the input!!


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes because it relies on input from the abs control module. It probably ok to drive.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (2002a642)*

second on the brake light switch
if you have a warranty it'll be covered, if not it is an easy DIY and the part is pretty cheap - you'll need a vag-com to clear the code. I am sure someone in your local region would vag and clear it for you.
http://forums.audiworld.com/al...phtml


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

happend to me 
changed switch and cleared lights


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (whitefish)*

I have had the same issue as well. It's the Brake light switch. I have found a funny way of resetting.
If the lights come on I get to were I'm going. 
Turn off the car and press down firmly on the brake pedal. 
Start the car and presto the warning lights are gone. 
I have used this fix several times and it's worked everytime. 
Also I have noticed that the lights only come on if I have to slam hard on the brakes.
I'm gonna have the switch replaced when I get the Timing belt done in a couple of months
Hope this helps.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*FV-QR*

same here, brake light switch resolved it


----------

